# Uber launches new app for drivers



## SLuz

(!80 days of pain)

Business News
April 10, 2018 / 10:03 AM / Updated 9 minutes ago
*Uber launches new app for drivers*

(Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc [UBER.UL] on Tuesday unveiled a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time earnings tracker, the latest effort by the ride-hailing service to improve an often contentious relationship.

The move follows Uber's '180 days of change' program that was launched last June to make changes requested by drivers, such as tipping and compensation for the time spent waiting for passengers.

"While 180 Days was about correcting missteps of the past, we also needed to think longer term, and the obvious place to start was the Driver app," Chief Executive Officer Dara Khosrowshahi said in a statement.

The new app will also introduce a new status bar to help drivers decide their next location based on a spike in requests, along with a notification feature that allows drivers to see messages about upcoming earnings opportunities and feedback from riders among other things.

The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.

Uber last year outlined a series of improvements for drivers, including a new navigation system and fairer approach to review performance, in response to years of complaints by drivers about their pay and treatment.

Uber drivers are independent contractors, not employees, and lack paid sick leave and vacation, and must pay for car maintenance and other costs.

The company, which is preparing for a potential initial public offering in 2019, lost $4.5 billion last year and is facing fierce competition at home in the United States and across Asia, as well as a regulatory crackdown in Europe.

Reporting by Abinaya Vijayaraghavan in Bengaluru and Heather Somerville in San Francisco; Editing by Sriraj Kalluvila

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...gn=Feed:+reuters/businessNews+(Business+News)


----------



## Rexi

lmaoooooooooo this is it? huge announcement? LMAO


----------



## TBolt

Just watched the live stream. Absolutely NO mention about improving the earnings of all those hard-working Uber drivers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

I am very disappointed in the livestream. Nothing that addresses problems with express pool and false complaints.


----------



## TBolt

Uber CEO: "You're still near-minimum wage poor-ass trash, but at least you have a new app to stare at during your shift."


----------



## polar2017

Yipee

How humiliating to have the ceo announce this to everyone.
A director could do it.


----------



## Rexi

I can't believe this is their big announcement, honestly this is ridiculous lol. a new app helps uber 90%, us 10%, worthless waste of time


----------



## Maquis

Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.

To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.

Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


----------



## UberAnt39

Anyone know, does this app force you to use Uber Navigation?


----------



## RidingDirty

Hardworking...Kidding me? Right?



TBolt said:


> Just watched the live stream. Absolutely NO mention about improving the earnings of all those hard-working Uber drivers.





Maquis said:


> Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.
> 
> To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.
> 
> Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


Do you still drive for Uber?


----------



## JohnnyRotten69

Barely drive. Went from 2k a month to less than 50 bucks a month. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Uberk5487

UberAnt39 said:


> Anyone know, does this app force you to use Uber Navigation?


I sure hope not


----------



## REX HAVOC

Uber management doesn't believe or doesn't care if they are ripping off drivers. t drivers are getting exactly what "Uber" believes they are worth.


Maquis said:


> Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.
> 
> To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.
> 
> Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


Uber management either doesn't believe or doesn't care if they're ripping off drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me

SLuz said:


> (!80 days of pain)
> 
> Business News
> April 10, 2018 / 10:03 AM / Updated 9 minutes ago
> *Uber launches new app for drivers*
> 
> (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc [UBER.UL] on Tuesday unveiled a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time earnings tracker, the latest effort by the ride-hailing service to improve an often contentious relationship.
> 
> The move follows Uber's '180 days of change' program that was launched last June to make changes requested by drivers, such as tipping and compensation for the time spent waiting for passengers.
> 
> "While 180 Days was about correcting missteps of the past, we also needed to think longer term, and the obvious place to start was the Driver app," Chief Executive Officer Dara Khosrowshahi said in a statement.
> 
> The new app will also introduce a new status bar to help drivers decide their next location based on a spike in requests, along with a notification feature that allows drivers to see messages about upcoming earnings opportunities and feedback from riders among other things.
> 
> The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.
> 
> Uber last year outlined a series of improvements for drivers, including a new navigation system and fairer approach to review performance, in response to years of complaints by drivers about their pay and treatment.
> 
> Uber drivers are independent contractors, not employees, and lack paid sick leave and vacation, and must pay for car maintenance and other costs.
> 
> The company, which is preparing for a potential initial public offering in 2019, lost $4.5 billion last year and is facing fierce competition at home in the United States and across Asia, as well as a regulatory crackdown in Europe.
> 
> Reporting by Abinaya Vijayaraghavan in Bengaluru and Heather Somerville in San Francisco; Editing by Sriraj Kalluvila
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-apps/uber-launches-new-app-for-drivers-idUSKBN1HH2T0?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+reuters/businessNews+(Business+News)


As for the " Launch"

A Turd in a Slingshot has made more remarkable " Impressions".

Thanks for Nothing !



SLuz said:


> (!80 days of pain)
> 
> Business News
> April 10, 2018 / 10:03 AM / Updated 9 minutes ago
> *Uber launches new app for drivers*
> 
> (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc [UBER.UL] on Tuesday unveiled a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time earnings tracker, the latest effort by the ride-hailing service to improve an often contentious relationship.
> 
> The move follows Uber's '180 days of change' program that was launched last June to make changes requested by drivers, such as tipping and compensation for the time spent waiting for passengers.
> 
> "While 180 Days was about correcting missteps of the past, we also needed to think longer term, and the obvious place to start was the Driver app," Chief Executive Officer Dara Khosrowshahi said in a statement.
> 
> The new app will also introduce a new status bar to help drivers decide their next location based on a spike in requests, along with a notification feature that allows drivers to see messages about upcoming earnings opportunities and feedback from riders among other things.
> 
> The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.
> 
> Uber last year outlined a series of improvements for drivers, including a new navigation system and fairer approach to review performance, in response to years of complaints by drivers about their pay and treatment.
> 
> Uber drivers are independent contractors, not employees, and lack paid sick leave and vacation, and must pay for car maintenance and other costs.
> 
> The company, which is preparing for a potential initial public offering in 2019, lost $4.5 billion last year and is facing fierce competition at home in the United States and across Asia, as well as a regulatory crackdown in Europe.
> 
> Reporting by Abinaya Vijayaraghavan in Bengaluru and Heather Somerville in San Francisco; Editing by Sriraj Kalluvila
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-apps/uber-launches-new-app-for-drivers-idUSKBN1HH2T0?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+reuters/businessNews+(Business+News)


Uber is NOT facing " Fierce" competition in Asia

Seeing as how Uber has WITHDRAWN from MUCH OF ASIA !



Maquis said:


> Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.
> 
> To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.
> 
> Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


They JUST SPENT $100 MILLION ON 250 BICYCLES IN SAN FRANCISCO !

( USED BICYCLES !)


----------



## BurgerTiime




----------



## tohunt4me

Rexi said:


> I can't believe this is their big announcement, honestly this is ridiculous lol. a new app helps uber 90%, us 10%, worthless waste of time


" NEW APP" is geared towards self driving cars.
It will Help YOU !

HELP YOU out of EARNING A LIVING !


----------



## Uber's Guber

Dara’a announcement was overhyped, leading to drivers exclaiming, “That’s it? A change to the app?”
Drivers were hoping for pay increases, etc. Dara’a overhyped announcement will now be followed with backlash and anger. Dara would have been better to produce the dumb video beforehand of him and his self-praising marketeers pretending to bring changes on behalf of “driver input,” and then send a link showing where the YouTube vid could be seen, but by hyping a “big announcement” that went nowhere, Dara created even more poor moral among the drivers. Major fail! Lol!


----------



## REX HAVOC

Time to have a walkout.


----------



## 2Cents

Sorry Dara...
You're not Steve Jobs.
Dara wants the public to get used to him so that when they go public, people might engage him.
Sorry D..
End the Ponzy.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

As mentioned before this brings the light of 1000 Suns on the 6000 POUND TURD in the room that is DRIVERS BEING RIPPED OFF on each trip.


----------



## KekeLo

Maquis said:


> Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.
> 
> To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.
> 
> Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


And, they are ripping us off on most every trip, if we don't long haul.


----------



## tohunt4me

REX HAVOC said:


> Time to have a walkout.


You better Run !

To catch up.


----------



## Uberana

It's been said many times before...

"You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig"


----------



## Okphillip

2Cents said:


> View attachment 221130
> Sorry Dara...
> You're not Steve Jobs.
> Dara wants the public to get used to him so that when they go public, people might engage him.
> Sorry D..
> End the Ponzy.


Steve Jobs was a major A-hole, actually!


----------



## ÜberKraut

Hey, we (UberPeople.net) made the news on Buzzfeed....

_Yamashita said drivers Uber met with around the world were excited by the attention from the company. But driver chatter in forums like *UberPeople.net* ("Just a diversion from the real problems," and "Since when was the app the problem?") suggests what drivers really want is higher prices, not new features, and that *Uber still has a lot of work to do in terms of making drivers happy.**_

Apparently Uber IGNORED everything we wanted and gave us something we did not even need or want?

*https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/new-app-uber-drivers?utm_term=.nnyV3A8DY#.oca4LQwpz


----------



## Kodyhead

So the way I understand it, it's basically like a taxi meter and it accumulates a little at a time as we drive by time and distance?

At least this is how I interpreted it

I prefer just one kick in the nuts at the end instead of poking it over and over again lol


----------



## SurginGeneral

UberAnt39 said:


> Anyone know, does this app force you to use Uber Navigation?


If it does I'll be on Lyft


----------



## Kodyhead

SurginGeneral said:


> If it does I'll be on Lyft


I'd rather quit all together lol, I cannot survive on lyft alone, that's like just eating ketchup


----------



## tohunt4me

Okphillip said:


> Steve Jobs was a major A-hole, actually!


Which is why i thought Travis was similar.

Both had Drive at least !



ÜberKraut said:


> Hey, we (UberPeople.net) made the news on Buzzfeed....
> 
> _Yamashita said drivers Uber met with around the world were excited by the attention from the company. But driver chatter in forums like *UberPeople.net* ("Just a diversion from the real problems," and "Since when was the app the problem?") suggests what drivers really want is higher prices, not new features, and that *Uber still has a lot of work to do in terms of making drivers happy.**_
> 
> Apparently Uber IGNORED everything we wanted and gave us something we did not even need or want?
> 
> *https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/new-app-uber-drivers?utm_term=.nnyV3A8DY#.oca4LQwpz


At least this Article did not ignore Drivers like UBER MANAGEMENT HAS !


----------



## Kodyhead

Okphillip said:


> Steve Jobs was a major A-hole, actually!


Apple hole?


----------



## tohunt4me

Kodyhead said:


> Apple hole?


Or
Uber APPHOLE
FOR CESSPOOL

We feed the beast corn
And recieve a percentage of turds in return.


----------



## Kodyhead

tohunt4me said:


> Or
> Uber APPHOLE
> FOR CESSPOOL


If only we complained more about rates on here, they would of heard us lol


----------



## ÜberKraut

Yo Dara!


----------



## Nats121

Maquis said:


> Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.
> 
> To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.
> 
> Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


They're not losing $4 billion doing rideshare, they're INVESTING more than $4 billion on their SDC program.

They seemingly have almost everyone conned into believing they're losing money on the rides we do. Bullshit to that.

Don't be fooled. They're grabbing 35%+ of every ride, and they're making big money on their piece of shit eats ripoff.

They're MAKING MONEY on us.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Okphillip said:


> Steve Jobs was a major A-hole, actually!


An A-hole that made a lot of people happy.


----------



## jgiun1

California's new map was created by Kellogg and will guarantee new drivers more money.


----------



## mikes424

Anybody know when the new app comes on line and if we will need to delete the old or will it be downloaded as an update?


----------



## Uruber

Great!! so we have a new app to see how miserable the money that we make is?....that makes me feel sooo much better, thank you Uber!! you guys are a joke! raise the fees and make people pay more for a ride is really simple, no one is asking you to pay from your money, charge the client like any other company does!!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber

SLuz said:


> The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.


I would like the names and addresses of these drivers that worked with Uber in this "obvious" much needed life changing development.
Thanks.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34

Probably next step is to pay drivers on "the most efficient route" as determined by their pos navigation, regardless of the actual route taken


----------



## amibrah

Speechless

Strongly considering deleting my driver account right now lol


----------



## KekeLo

Kodyhead said:


> I'd rather quit all together lol, I cannot survive on lyft alone, that's like just eating ketchup


Lyft, is brutal. It's very hard to make money on that platform.


----------



## 2Cents

Okphillip said:


> Steve Jobs was a major A-hole, actually!


Yea but he didn't run a Ponz.


----------



## Wonkytonk

tohunt4me said:


> At least this Article did not ignore Drivers like UBER MANAGEMENT HAS !


At first I thought so, but everything about that article is anti-driver.

Oh look at The Great "Ube" they put 300 "engineers" on the job of changing the app. Literal translation is Uber put 300 coders to work on the job. It's a stretch to call software writers engineers, but in any case the larger question is why the efffffff does Uber have 300 coders in the first place? And did they take any off the autonomous driving software team to complete this? There are likely legal implications in the recent accident if they did. But seriously 300 software writers? No wonder they're not paying us ..it.

According to this writer we don't work for Uber, or ourselves apparently, we work for the app so the app is all important which brings undue relevance to Uber's app announcement.

As drivers according to this reporter we're the bad guys who just want higher prices not new features.

She does hit on something though, and that's that Uber's focus isn't domestic, it's foreign markets because that's where they see their future.

And I'll add that even if that means move in, and eventually sell out for a percentage of the buy out partner's interest because that's free money with no effort.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Taxi2Uber said:


> I would like the names and addresses of these drivers that worked with Uber in this "obvious" much needed life changing development.
> Thanks.


Probably the same "drivers" sitting in the audience applauding all the updates and laughing at the corny jokes.


----------



## Ace Richards

Some more low hanging fruit for all the "Baboon's" to feast on!
Long live UBER!


----------



## tohunt4me

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 221155
> California's new map was created by Kellogg and will guarantee new drivers more money.


Free " Virtual Badge" in Every Box !



Uber's Guber said:


> Probably the same "drivers" sitting in the audience applauding all the updates and laughing at the corny jokes.


Meat Puppets


----------



## Uberana

SoDamnLucky34 said:


> Probably next step is to pay drivers on "the most efficient route" as determined by their pos navigation, regardless of the actual route taken


I agree. It will be predetermined amount that is revealed after the ride is complete. Kind of a "non-upfront-upfront price". Ubereats pay already follows this method. Pay is based on a predetermined route and "expected" time needed to complete delivery from arrival time at restaurant to drop off.


----------



## dogmeat

Kodyhead said:


> I'd rather quit all together lol, I cannot survive on lyft alone, that's like just eating ketchup


Better than just eating mustard.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

anyone have a screenshot?


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberana said:


> I agree. It will be predetermined amount that is revealed after the ride is complete. Kind of a "non-upfront-upfront price". Ubereats pay already follows this method. Pay is based on a predetermined route and "expected" time needed to complete delivery from arrival time at restaurant to drop off.


A lot of uneeded " Mystery" from. A " Non Employer"!

" Just follow the Stick ! You must BELIEVE in the Carrot !"
Showing you the miniscule bait is a distraction . . . . " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "


----------



## 2Cents

They clearly go on this site and read over comments.
Hence the corny surge joke

Posted above meme here on Jan 16th.


----------



## ÜberKraut

Kerplunkenstein said:


> anyone have a screenshot?


Here:

https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/10/uber-gathered-driver-feedback-redesign-app/


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber's Guber said:


> Probably the same "drivers" sitting in the audience applauding all the updates and laughing at the corny jokes.


They are all invited to Uber Summer camp.



2Cents said:


> View attachment 221177
> They clearly go on this site and read over comments.
> Hence the corny surge joke
> 
> Posted above meme here on Jan 16th.


It ALWAYS Surges in the Swamps and Mississippi River !


----------



## 1.5xorbust

That was the epitome of being underwhelmed and patronized.


----------



## Y0d4

I really thought they were gonna announce Uberpoolexpress or the dumb bike shit lol


----------



## Daisey77

Sorry but did we really expect something newsworthy or something that truly had a positive impact on drivers? Come on guys we knew it was all a publicity stunt. Very typical of uber to use us drivers in their "press conference" so to speak. Making it look like they have actually changed their ways and are attempting to make amends with us. Only so they can then turn around and say how ungrateful we are and they have made multiple "attempts" to make amends with us. If Uber did this for the drivers, explain HOW this helps the drivers! A real-time earnings tracker ? You mean So we can track Uber's profit ? Does the tracker go into the Negative Zone ?because there's nothing to track on our end . Don't use us drivers to make Uber look good to the public. They seem to forget, there are how many Uber drivers worldwide? There are just as many mouths as there are drivers and as much as they like to manipulate our accounts in an attempt to shut our mouths, all it takes is a few of us to speak the truth. Shocking truth spreads just as quick as small town gossip


----------



## tohunt4me

Daisey77 said:


> Sorry but did we really expect something newsworthy or something that truly had a positive impact on drivers? Come on guys we knew it was all a publicity stunt. Very typical of uber to use us drivers in their "press conference" so to speak. Making it look like they have actually changed their ways and are attempting to make amends with us. Only so they can then turn around and say how ungrateful we are and they have made multiple "attempts" to make amends with us. If Uber did this for the drivers, explain HOW this helps the drivers! A real-time earnings tracker ? You mean So we can track Uber's profit ? Does the tracker go into the Negative Zone ?because there's nothing to track on our end . Don't use us drivers to make Uber look good to the public. They seem to forget, there are how many Uber drivers worldwide? There are just as many mouths as there are drivers and as much as they like to manipulate our accounts in an attempt to shut our mouths, all it takes is a few of us to spreak the truth. Shocking truth spreads just as quick as small town gossip


Investors WILL NOTICE
PITCHFORKS & TORCHES AT UBER CORPORATE !

So WILL MEDIA !

Who is bringing beer ?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Blowing up uber and dara here will do no good. Put them on blast up on social media. In person. Etc.


----------



## tohunt4me

Skepticaldriver said:


> Blowing up uber and dara here will do no good. Put them on blast up on social media. In person. Etc.


Careful with your Eronneous and Errant wording !

Polishing pitchfork . . .



Skepticaldriver said:


> Blowing up uber and dara here will do no good. Put them on blast up on social media. In person. Etc.


Vaccum up that jedi transference attempt
Before you .trip
Upon the .wire.

Your kung fu no good


----------



## Daisey77

The best thing we can do is just start educating people. Educate passengers, friends, family, EVERYONE. I would say about 90% of my rides ask me questions about the companies and driving. These are stemmed from things they've heard from other drivers. So it's already working. The passengers literally had no clue about anything going on until a driver casually mentioned something that got their wheels turning and now they are starting to ask questions and wanting our perspective and our thoughts. That's huge!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

TBolt said:


> Uber CEO: "You're still near-minimum wage poor-ass trash, but at least you have a new app to stare at during your shift."


really not bad for someone just off the boat, getting welfare and $25 per day is huge money where they come from. The concept of a minimum wage is beyond these folks.


----------



## tohunt4me

Turn the parking lot into WOODSTOCK !


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

SoDamnLucky34 said:


> Probably next step is to pay drivers on "the most efficient route" as determined by their pos navigation, regardless of the actual route taken


you bet your sweet bipee this is coming at us.



Uber's Guber said:


> Probably the same "drivers" sitting in the audience applauding all the updates and laughing at the corny jokes.


the first one to stop clapping disappears



amibrah said:


> Speechless
> 
> Strongly considering deleting my driver account right now lol


me too


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Taxi2Uber said:


> I would like the names and addresses of these drivers that worked with Uber in this "obvious" much needed life changing development.
> Thanks.


don't blame the drivers...

Working with drivers to develop a new app?

that could mean as little as sending some random emails asking them what they want to see improved on the app.

And they all could have said "Improve our pay" and uber of course ignored them.


----------



## Hagong

You told us what you wanted. And we listened. We built a new app!


----------



## freeFromUber

polar2017 said:


> Yipee
> 
> How humiliating to have the ceo announce this to everyone.
> A director could do it.


Directors don't generally make corporate announcements. They are largely outsiders with little knowledge of the inner workings of the company they sit in the boards of. They have a good business acumen but usually very little feel for a particular company....and they sure as sh!t don't make public announcements.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lol


Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> you bet your sweet bipee this is coming at us.
> 
> the first one to stop clapping disappears
> 
> me too


LOL @ " Sweet Bippy" reference / Rowan & Martin.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Fyi. Your honey holes. Are now every newbies honey holes. Fyi. In case you were worried about the implications


----------



## tohunt4me

Skepticaldriver said:


> Fyi. Your honey holes. Are now every newbies honey holes. Fyi. In case you were worried about the implications


Thats right.
The Year you spent at Your expense
Finding the best locations and times
Will all be given away to the inexperienced and ungrateful.

So they will earn equally to you.

Thanks for all the HARD WORK !

Uber IS SOCIALISM !

And they will FLOOD THE MARKET
WITH NEW RECRUITS

HANDING THEM YOUR HARD EARNED KNOWLEGE !

So part timers just starting
Can EARN MORE THAN YOU!


----------



## bpm45

When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail. Coders got to code, so of course, we get a new app Ver 1.0. 

Right. Like there are no other issues of higher importance to drivers that would facilitate more satisfied customers.

I'm so glad they involved users in this process, but instead of patting themselves on the back for this innovation, they should realize that competent software developers have been doing this for decades. Yes, decades.

Of course, having achieved this, they'll likely relax after their climax of excitement and think they're on top of the world and the premier developers in the land. I'd hate to be the one to let these children know that they didn't invent sex and they should look to more experienced and mature professionals to provide leadership because one thing is sure, they don't know what they don't know and they don't know an awful lot about software development, testing and release management.


----------



## freddieman

Wonkytonk said:


> At first I thought so, but everything about that article is anti-driver.
> 
> Oh look at The Great "Ube" they put 300 "engineers" on the job of changing the app. Literal translation is Uber put 300 coders to work on the job. It's a stretch to call software writers engineers, but in any case the larger question is why the efffffff does Uber have 300 coders in the first place? And did they take any off the autonomous driving software team to complete this? There are likely legal implications in the recent accident if they did. But seriously 300 software writers? No wonder they're not paying us ..it.
> 
> According to this writer we don't work for Uber, or ourselves apparently, we work for the app so the app is all important which brings undue relevance to Uber's app announcement.
> 
> As drivers according to this reporter we're the bad guys who just want higher prices not new features.
> 
> She does hit on something though, and that's that Uber's focus isn't domestic, it's foreign markets because that's where they see their future.
> 
> And I'll add that even if that means move in, and eventually sell out for a percentage of the buy out partner's interest because that's free money with no effort.


I gave a ride to a pax who was working for a ridesharing startup in China. He told me uber has 3000 engineers with Lyft having a 1000. Not that all these engineers are creating much but that's the payroll.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69

Uber spent the money building a better app with "300 software engineers". Most of these people roughly bank 100k a year, correct?

So Uber spent 30 million dollars on what exactly? A better driving experience for us? Quicker pickups? I just don't get it. That's money that should have been bonuses for the top drivers. It just shows me how moronic these people are that this was their priority.


----------



## KenLV

"In an interview, Uber director of engineering Haider Sabri said over 300 Uber engineers worked on the new app."

What a colossal waste of time, money, and resources that does nothing to improve my earnings potential.

Bravo.


----------



## Rex8976

It was hilarious to watch.

A parade of millennials expounding on something no one wanted or needed, smiling and joking with the lackeys in the audience.

Clearly no one at Uber has ever uttered the words, "This isn't a good idea."


----------



## KenLV

"Cairo drivers don’t want their earnings featured prominently in the app, out of fear that “if people see your good fortune, it could create bad luck for you,”"

Good fortune? What good fortune?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

tohunt4me said:


> Careful with your Eronneous and Errant wording !
> 
> Polishing pitchfork . . .
> 
> Vaccum up that jedi transference attempt
> Before you .trip
> Upon the .wire.
> 
> Your kung fu no good


Its youthful speak. Hip. Modern. How the kids talk nowadays. Modern idiomatic expressions.


----------



## KD_LA

SLuz said:


> ...a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time earnings tracker...


More like "_a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time insolvency tracker_"


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

Skepticaldriver said:


> Fyi. Your honey holes. Are now every newbies honey holes. Fyi. In case you were worried about the implications


the guys just off the boat need mentoring so Uber gives them our honey holes.



freddieman said:


> I gave a ride to a pax who was working for a ridesharing startup in China. He told me uber has 3000 engineers with Lyft having a 1000. Not that all these engineers are creating much but that's the payroll.


One of my pax was the engineer recruiter, he said Uber has 4000 engineers on payroll.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> the guys just off the boat need mentoring so Uber gives them our honey holes.
> 
> One of my pax was the engineer recruiter, he said Uber has 4000 engineers on payroll.


What did I miss? I don't quite understand how the new app gives away honey holes. I did see a reference to helping you navigate to a surge area, which is moronic. Duh...downtown is surging. How do I get downtown? I'm an idiot.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Nice fallacy man. Actually if you were actually able to discern info, it says that it will direct people to likely request points. Thus preventing surge because there will be a car waiting there before surge can even happen. Also, new drivers dont know where to go for ride requests but this will direct drivers on different places to go based on historical data uber already has that vets have to learn in a sink or swim environment.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I could have been watching Mark Zuckerberg testify but I chose to watch that BS instead.


----------



## Drivincrazy

None of this bulshit matters. Just keep ignoring pings less than 1.8 surge. If we do, the 1.8+ eventually comes. Be patient and be rewarded.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Skepticaldriver said:


> Nice fallacy man. Actually if you were actually able to discern info, it says that it will direct people to likely request points. Thus preventing surge because there will be a car waiting there before surge can even happen. Also, new drivers dont know where to go for ride requests but this will direct drivers on different places to go based on historical data uber already has that vets have to learn in a sink or swim environment.


Dude I wasn't being sarcastic or snarky...I really wanted to know. I don't have time in the middle of the WORK day to watch live streams (now I'm being snarky because you attacked me).

WHAT says it will direct drivers to likely request points? The article or the Livestream? I didn't see it in the linked article. I saw something about a spike in requests but that sounds kind of surge-y, not necessarily historical.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Okphillip said:


> Steve Jobs was a major A-hole, actually!


But he was one because he was ruthless with perfection.

He also wouldn't pay his workers below minimum wage, actually they're starting at $6 more, base, not considering benefits and free cash in the form of transportation and $$ for parking.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Dara can’t possibly be really truly proud of that presentation.


----------



## Aerodrifting

Wonkytonk said:


> She does hit on something though, and that's that Uber's focus isn't domestic, it's foreign markets because that's where they see their future.


They would be fools if they think there is a future in foreign market.

While Uber is a "tech company", Uber app is quite simple, And all based on existing technology (GPS and data), Competent software programmers can easily make something similar to it. With some funds to startup, There will be a 3rd, and 4th Lyft (whatever name other countries decide to call them).

Not every country wants their TAXI business run by a silicon valley company, Their government can easily impose some unfair regulations on Uber while favoring their own version of Uber developed domestically.


----------



## MykUberBoy

Abolished Pool and maybe I will call you partner! But right now you are a slave master!


----------



## Uber's Guber

Wonkytonk said:


> She does hit on something though, and that's that Uber's focus isn't domestic, it's foreign markets because that's where they see their future.





Aerodrifting said:


> They would be fools if they think there is a future in foreign market.


Wonytonk's observation is correct; Uber's potential to easily succeed in India will make the effort to operate in the USA seem like a futile waste of energy.


----------



## Wonkytonk

Aerodrifting said:


> They would be fools if they think there is a future in foreign market.
> 
> While Uber is a "tech company", Uber app is quite simple, And all based on existing technology (GPS and data), Competent software programmers can easily make something similar to it. With some funds to startup, There will be a 3rd, and 4th Lyft (whatever name other countries decide to call them).
> 
> Not every country wants their TAXI business run by a silicon valley company, Their government can easily impose some unfair regulations on Uber while favoring their own version of Uber developed domestically.


That's actually my point. It's not that complicated. They have, according to that article, 300 programmers, that's excessive for what it is, and does, and the thing is there are drivers reporting as much as ten times that number of programmers. That's crazy.

It's hard not to believe they're up to nefarious bs with that many programmers, and that's at the low end of 300. At 3, or 4000 that's completely insane. That's a declaration of war against drivers.


----------



## Daisey77

Let's break this down

Real-time earnings- aren't earnings pretty much already real time? Do they mean during a ride we're going to be able to see what we've earned as the trip progresses? I highly doubt that because that was the whole reason for upfront pricing. so we can't compare what they are charging the passenger. This may have to play out

Notifications with riders feedback- this is absolutely amusing! Their idea feedback is a joke. In fact they refuse to give us our feedback but I'm glad I'll have a notification telling me there's feedback that I'm not entitled to know

Status bar that suggests better pick up opportunities- right because we trust you to give us that info! You've already admitted to having ghost vehicles on the passenger app, making it appear Drivers are where they're not. Obviously you're already helping yourselves to 60% of fares making it appear to passengers there's more of a surge than there really is. Sorry but you've already played with our money enough. I don't think anyone in their right mind is going to trust you and your app to tell us where to go to make YOUR money. 

As far as them rolling it out in Atlanta, they said the rolling it out there because those employees were willing to support it. Are the other cities NOT willing to? In addition to Atlanta and LA, the rest of the places where it's rolling out at . . . yeah . . .. not even in the United States.

As for the 300 Engineers, that scares the living shit out of me, to be honest. With all of the games they already play, the entitlement they have from Apple, all of the information they're able to already get from our phones, the permissions we have to give to run this app, was a team of 30 engineers really inadequate? So inadequate that they needed to increase the number of Engineers by 10 times? I think we should all be worried. VERY WORRIED! And why are they suddenly focusing on Android so much? It's only rolling out to Android users first. Aren't they more Apple supporters and Lyft is more Android supported or was that just in the beginning? IDK but I'm an Android user and quite frankly I am absolutely fine with Uber staying on team Apple.


----------



## Joshua J

Will even 1% of drivers quit over the disappointing news? If not, why bother increasing driver's pay - from Uber's standpoint?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Daisey77 said:


> Let's break this down
> 
> Real-time earnings- aren't earnings pretty much already real time? Do they mean during a ride we're going to be able to see what we've earned as the trip progresses? I highly doubt that because that was the whole reason for upfront pricing. so we can't compare what they are charging the passenger. This may have to play out
> 
> Notifications with riders feedback- this is absolutely amusing! Their idea feedback is a joke. In fact they refuse to give us our feedback but I'm glad I'll have a notification telling me there's feedback that I'm not entitled to know
> 
> Status bar that suggests better pick up opportunities- right because we trust you to give us that info! You've already admitted to having ghost vehicles on the passenger app, making it appear Drivers are where they're not. Obviously you're already helping yourselves to 60% of fares making it appear to passengers there's more of a surge than there really is. Sorry but you've already played with our money enough. I don't think anyone in their right mind is going to trust you and your app to tell us where to go to make YOUR money.
> 
> As far as them rolling it out in Atlanta, they said the rolling it out there because those employees were willing to support it. Are the other cities NOT willing to? In addition to Atlanta and LA, the rest of the places where it's rolling out at . . . yeah . . .. not even in the United States.
> 
> As for the 300 Engineers, that scares the living shit out of me, to be honest. With all of the games they already play, the entitlement they have from Apple, all of the information they're able to already get from our phones, the permissions we have to give to run this app, was a team of 30 engineers really inadequate? So inadequate that they needed to increase the number of Engineers by 10 times? I think we should all be worried. VERY WORRIED! And why are they suddenly focusing on Android so much? It's only rolling out to Android users first. Aren't they more Apple supporters and Lyft is more Android supported or was that just in the beginning? IDK but I'm an Android user and quite frankly I am absolutely fine with Uber staying on team Apple.


Yeah. They already are realtime. Right after a ride. And we already see feedback.

Bait and switch bs garbage. Uber and dara think we arent paying attention.



Joshua J said:


> Will even 1% of drivers quit over the disappointing news? If not, why bother increasing driver's pay - from Uber's standpoint?


Because you can only push people so far..... until they snap.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Joshua J said:


> Will even 1% of drivers quit over the disappointing news? If not, why bother increasing driver's pay - from Uber's standpoint?


It's possible that 1% will retaliate and delete the Uber Driver app from their phone ,
only to be replaced immediately with twice as many new drivers .


----------



## Rex8976




----------



## Skepticaldriver

Courtesy of vladi

This is how u make your uber farewell. Bet


----------



## Wonkytonk

Daisey77 said:


> Let's break this down
> 
> Real-time earnings- aren't earnings pretty much already real time? Do they mean during a ride we're going to be able to see what we've earned as the trip progresses? I highly doubt that because that was the whole reason for upfront pricing. so we can't compare what they are charging the passenger. This may have to play out
> 
> Notifications with riders feedback- this is absolutely amusing! Their idea feedback is a joke. In fact they refuse to give us our feedback but I'm glad I'll have a notification telling me there's feedback that I'm not entitled to know
> 
> Status bar that suggests better pick up opportunities- right because we trust you to give us that info! You've already admitted to having ghost vehicles on the passenger app, making it appear Drivers are where they're not. Obviously you're already helping yourselves to 60% of fares making it appear to passengers there's more of a surge than there really is. Sorry but you've already played with our money enough. I don't think anyone in their right mind is going to trust you and your app to tell us where to go to make YOUR money.
> 
> As far as them rolling it out in Atlanta, they said the rolling it out there because those employees were willing to support it. Are the other cities NOT willing to? In addition to Atlanta and LA, the rest of the places where it's rolling out at . . . yeah . . .. not even in the United States.
> 
> As for the 300 Engineers, that scares the living shit out of me, to be honest. With all of the games they already play, the entitlement they have from Apple, all of the information they're able to already get from our phones, the permissions we have to give to run this app, was a team of 30 engineers really inadequate? So inadequate that they needed to increase the number of Engineers by 10 times? I think we should all be worried. VERY WORRIED! And why are they suddenly focusing on Android so much? It's only rolling out to Android users first. Aren't they more Apple supporters and Lyft is more Android supported or was that just in the beginning? IDK but I'm an Android user and quite frankly I am absolutely fine with Uber staying on team Apple.


You've managed to touch on all of the salient points. Bravo Zulu man. Well done.


----------



## UberNLV

Daisey77 said:


> Are the other cities NOT willing to?


I wonder how these drivers were selected? Was it random? Was it just whoever was willing to give up thier time with no compensation like the Uber feedback meetings in my area? Did they select high earning drivers with high ratings and the most rides?


----------



## Uber's Guber

Skepticaldriver said:


> Courtesy of vladi
> This is how u make your uber farewell. Bet


I petition UP to let me "like" this twice.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Just another UBER driver distraction. smh. *yawn.


----------



## Daisey77

UberNLV said:


> I wonder how these drivers were selected? Was it random? Was it just whoever was willing to give up thier time with no compensation like the Uber feedback meetings in my area? Did they select high earning drivers with high ratings and the most rides?


 I'm guessing the opposite. They probably hired drivers under this agreement. They want new drivers who don't know how things work or how the company is ran. Chances are they probably gave up some security on their phone as well ... to test this new formatted app.


----------



## JJS

The app is being dumbed down for the moron drivers who can't understand the basic function of what the f*ck they are doing. Understanding English first and for most. Passing the city knowledge test with out the Uber employees doing it for you after you failed the thing 6 times. 

Driver pay is never going to change 96% quit in less than a year. Why invest in people who are going to quit? There is a line out the door of bright eyed people wanting to be their own boss. We are largely in a disposable society and this is really not different. They are trying to eliminate us with AV's. The funny part we have had one death with an AV and it is shut down. How many people died in _____________ last weekend. We don't shut down the cars and highways....Stupid! 

I have proposed a 5% raise in commission for drivers for each year of service. After 5 years you are at 100%, Wouldn't that be a nice start. It would be barely noticed by Uber's bottom line. They pi$$ away 4 billion a year on stupid sh!t like this App garbage.

4% is left after a year, what percentage makes it to 2 years? then 3? then 4? then 5? Get out your calculator! Stupid! Those of us that have been playing the game and make this work, make this company. Show a little respect FUBER. Stupid gimmicks will abound based on the sh!t show I watched today. Don't expect me to raise my AR with your new gimmick. I am an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR. S*ck it


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars

Uber's Guber said:


> I petition UP to let me "like" this twice.


Petition denied


----------



## Wonkytonk

Joshua J said:


> Will even 1% of drivers quit over the disappointing news? If not, why bother increasing driver's pay - from Uber's standpoint?


That's a good point, and the answer to me at least seems to be organize, but, you know, I'm realistic enough to know enough drivers would support it in theory, and then turn around and abandon it in practice during an organized driver protest event during a 3.x or larger surge, or lets face it even a smaller surge.

Under those circumstances seemingly the only thing left is government oversight which they've largely escaped to date, but increasingly not so much, and frankly, at this point I'm welcoming it even if it means they leave the market.

Yeah, that's about it, I'm so fed up with uber and lyft that I would love to see them forced out of the market rather than prosper under the current circumstances.


----------



## KD_LA

I do wonder how much money was spent on this ostensible redesign, when, for all intents and purposes, a good few of the "new" features were already there in one form or another.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

> The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.


lmao which drivers exactly ?

just like how they listened to drivers before they rolled out that atrocious ExpressPool crap, that made driving for Uber a 100 times worse.


----------



## Selectfusion

I love how he said, now I'm gonna try out being a driver for a day. I thought for a half a second they were gonna go drive around and some crackhead was gonna get in the car with Dara driving it. Then I realised no, they won't let that happen. So who does he pick up? That creepy guy Haider. WHO WORKS FOR UBER. GTFO


----------



## KD_LA

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao which drivers exactly ?


Drivers they listened to... you know, drivers they found to be agreeable to their agenda-- an agenda that seems to include making costly changes in order to re-introduce existing features, when many real issues needed to be discussed and addressed instead.


----------



## Daisey77

Selectfusion said:


> I love how he said, now I'm gonna try out being a driver for a day. I thought for a half a second they were gonna go drive around and some crackhead was gonna get in the car with Dara driving it. Then I realised no, they won't let that happen. So who does he pick up? That creepy guy Haider. WHO WORKS FOR UBER. GTFO


 Oh he is going to have great rides, with 8.0 surges, all 5-star Riders, and passengers who tip. then he'll really think we are crazy. LoL hello . . . day one he'll still be in Golden Boy status. He needs to drive past the Golden Boy status! He should come and take over my account for a day! Bwahahaha


----------



## Selectfusion

The thing is is that he will never actually drive for his company. He knows how dangerous it could be. Notice in the video that big expedition was within 5 feet of the SUV he was driving...protection vehicle. Dude's a powerful guy with a lot of enemies


----------



## Kodyhead

JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Uber spent the money building a better app with "300 software engineers". Most of these people roughly bank 100k a year, correct?
> 
> So Uber spent 30 million dollars on what exactly? A better driving experience for us? Quicker pickups? I just don't get it. That's money that should have been bonuses for the top drivers. It just shows me how moronic these people are that this was their priority.


It probably has to do with making it easier to add other miserable ideas for drivers easier lol

Like Uber changing room

You have to drive to Old Navy, pick up 14 pairs or pants and shirts, deliver them to a customer, and wait as some fat chick tries on all the clothes only to bring them all back



Drivincrazy said:


> None of this bulshit matters. Just keep ignoring pings less than 1.8 surge. If we do, the 1.8+ eventually comes. Be patient and be rewarded.


Actually the new app makes it easier to ignore pings as it asks for a username and password to decline a ride. To accept a ride is a simple push of a button


----------



## 68350

Kodyhead said:


> it asks for a username and password to decline a ride.


What???????


----------



## Uberchampion

The average price of gas is at an 18 month high....thank goodness Uber has updated the app!


----------



## Uber_Dubler

SLuz said:


> (!80 days of pain)
> 
> Business News
> April 10, 2018 / 10:03 AM / Updated 9 minutes ago
> *Uber launches new app for drivers*
> 
> (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc [UBER.UL] on Tuesday unveiled a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time earnings tracker, the latest effort by the ride-hailing service to improve an often contentious relationship.
> 
> The move follows Uber's '180 days of change' program that was launched last June to make changes requested by drivers, such as tipping and compensation for the time spent waiting for passengers.
> 
> "While 180 Days was about correcting missteps of the past, we also needed to think longer term, and the obvious place to start was the Driver app," Chief Executive Officer Dara Khosrowshahi said in a statement.
> 
> The new app will also introduce a new status bar to help drivers decide their next location based on a spike in requests, along with a notification feature that allows drivers to see messages about upcoming earnings opportunities and feedback from riders among other things.
> 
> The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.
> 
> Uber last year outlined a series of improvements for drivers, including a new navigation system and fairer approach to review performance, in response to years of complaints by drivers about their pay and treatment.
> 
> Uber drivers are independent contractors, not employees, and lack paid sick leave and vacation, and must pay for car maintenance and other costs.
> 
> The company, which is preparing for a potential initial public offering in 2019, lost $4.5 billion last year and is facing fierce competition at home in the United States and across Asia, as well as a regulatory crackdown in Europe.
> 
> Reporting by Abinaya Vijayaraghavan in Bengaluru and Heather Somerville in San Francisco; Editing by Sriraj Kalluvila
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-apps/uber-launches-new-app-for-drivers-idUSKBN1HH2T0?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+reuters/businessNews+(Business+
> 
> Buzzfeed frames this up as: Uber Is Courting Drivers With Its New App ... So the app will attract more drivers for the same number of riders resulting in lower net earnings for old and new drivers. Its a race to the bottom so, gentlemen, start your engines.


----------



## MoreTips

1.5xorbust said:


> Dara can't possibly be really truly proud of that presentation.


Unfortunately yes he is. He is in a bubble of yes men. Im sure he had every brown noser at uber telling him what a great job he has done and how great the new app will be. You can tell these top executives are so out of touch with the real reality on the streets for their partners it is really disheartening.

If he would go drive 50 hours a week for a month in a relatively average market and then try to really figure his profit and then pay living expenses only then would he really "get it".


----------



## jlong105

Rexi said:


> I can't believe this is their big announcement, honestly this is ridiculous lol. a new app helps uber 90%, us 10%, worthless waste of time


I dare say it actually hurts us as our efficiency will be reduced while learning the new app.


----------



## driverx.nj

They say they lost Billions? How much did management compensation attribute to that lose? 

The RICH PIGS at the top should try doing what they do for the WAGES we GET. We do REAL WORK and they get REAL PAY.

I CALL BS


----------



## Daisey77

UberNLV said:


> I wonder how these drivers were selected? Was it random? Was it just whoever was willing to give up thier time with no compensation like the Uber feedback meetings in my area? Did they select high earning drivers with high ratings and the most rides?


Well this doesn't necessarily answer your question as to how they were picked but this does tell you what markets the "drivers" were picked from. I'm almost thinking they just shortened the title "Uber Driver Support" to just "Driver" for this project . . . 
*
Members of the app-building team embedded with hundreds of drivers in Los Angeles; Cairo; Bangalore, India; London; Melbourne, Australia; Jakarta, Indonesia; and São Paolo, Brazil. *



driverx.nj said:


> They say they lost Billions? How much did management compensation attribute to that lose?
> 
> The RICH PIGS at the top should try doing what they do for the WAGES we GET. We do REAL WORK and they get REAL PAY.
> 
> I CALL BS


 Honestly, I don't understand why the investors keep handing over their money. At least SoftBank set some stipulations and took over a third of the company. Uber has always played word games. I'm rather curious what exactly investors are being told to keep that money coming in because from the outside, it sure does look like uber doesn't respect the money and is just pissing it away . Look at all of the millions in lawsuits that has been spent. Stupid lawsuits that could have easily been prevented


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Until they address the amount they take off each trip there will always be a lack of trust between drivers and Uber. Intelligent drivers will get around this by route selection. Good drivers that think they are doing the right thing taking the most effecient route will quit because after every trip they will look at the 50%-60%+ cut Uber just took off the total trip. The bad drivers just don’t care either way and will drive no matter what. So what Uber is going to be left with is Rookies on their first week and drivers that do not care. This shouldn’t be how the company is presented to the rider. This is and will start a domino effect of poor customer service and customers flocking to alternative services. Uber may be able to replace drivers over and over but at some point their customers will vanish as many of us veteran drivers are seeing today by lack of pings and what riders are talking about.

In a recent video the Rideshare Professor on YouTube mentions that most of his refferals never end up getting past their 1st week because they see what Uber is doing with the pay and they say F it and stop driving hence he gets ZERO commision. Keep in mind the Rideshare Professor would show screen shots a few years back with $20,000 a month commisions on sign ups he did so he has a pulse on the market.

Uber needs to stop the bleeding and figure out a way to come clean with the drivers to save the last few good ones they have. But something tells me deep down they won’t and it is IPO or bust for them. They need all the resources they can get even at the expense of their lifeblood the drivers. This isn’t how the company was started it has been in a steep downward slide for the past year.


----------



## Drivingformoneyz

I love how in the video it shows the driver being online for 52 mins and only making about $6! Like LOL WTF! And it was a POOL ride! Much wow.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Obviously. We here on up must be like a minority. 

Cant find any negative about this whole situation anywhere else.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Skepticaldriver said:


> Obviously. We here on up must be like a minority.
> 
> Cant find any negative about this whole situation anywhere else.


Look to Uber and DK twitter also check Youtube. There is a ton of stuff. Mainstream Media won't touch it for some reason they are just fawning over a new app. Distraction is the name of the game.


----------



## Kodyhead

dogmeat said:


> Better than just eating mustard.


I am a lux driver it's grey poupon


----------



## Ziggy

Skepticaldriver said:


> Obviously. We here on up must be like a minority.
> 
> Cant find any negative about this whole situation anywhere else.


Drivers need to stop talking about this in the UP bubble (where no one else reads it) and post their opinion about the bad pay and crooked Uber practices on Twitter & Facebook. There are millions of drivers worldwide surely thousands or tens of thousands of tweets & posts are possible- and if the tweets trend they will be picked up by the mainstream media


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Kodyhead said:


> I am a lux driver it's grey poupon


"But of Course"


----------



## Daisey77

Ziggy said:


> Drivers need to stop talking about this in the UP bubble (where no one else reads it) and post their opinion about the bad pay and crooked Uber practices on Twitter & Facebook. There are millions of drivers worldwide surely thousands or tens of thousands of tweets & posts are possible- and if the tweets trend they will be picked up by the mainstream media


 On social media, there's too much of a risk for retaliation. It's very easy for Uber to identify you and next thing you know you're not getting requests. If you Google anything about Uber this forum pops up


----------



## njn

Uber runs ads on mainstream media. It's in their contracts not to run negative stories.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

njn said:


> Uber runs ads on mainstream media. It's in their contracts not to run negative stories.


Just like BIG PHARMA...


----------



## Kodyhead

tohunt4me said:


> Turn the parking lot into WOODSTOCK !


I have a recipe for gluten free, organic acid


----------



## 1.5xorbust

They would have been better off releasing the app without any fanfare. All they did was piss off the drivers by promoting the presentation as a big deal and it turned out to be a worthless pile of shit.


----------



## tohunt4me

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Look to Uber and DK twitter also check Youtube. There is a ton of stuff. Mainstream Media won't touch it for some reason they are just fawning over a new app. Distraction is the name of the game.


Media is owned


----------



## Daisey77

Skepticaldriver said:


> Obviously. We here on up must be like a minority.
> 
> Cant find any negative about this whole situation anywhere else.





SurgeMasterMN said:


> Look to Uber and DK twitter also check Youtube. There is a ton of stuff. Mainstream Media won't touch it for some reason they are just fawning over a new app. Distraction is the name of the game.


. They've all been threatened. Any media Outlet who's going to release something, Uber is all over. There's been a couple of things published, where the person reporting has stated they were contacted by Uber who advised them to not too so. Heck I was speaking to a well-known documentarist. By the time we had our first phone call, he was already getting phone calls from Uber. He hadn't returned any of them at that point. He came out and actually filmed for a couple of days. He left with plans to return within the next couple of weeks and continue doing so . He was going to follow myself and a couple of other drivers for potentially a couple of years. My guess is he returned Uber's call. I never heard from him after that and we had been talking everyday for a couple weeks.


----------



## tohunt4me

Daisey77 said:


> . They've all been threatened. Any media Outlet who's going to release something, Uber is all over. There's been a couple of things published, where the person reporting has stated they were contacted by Uber who advised them to not too so. Heck I was speaking to a well-known documentarist. By the time we had our first phone call, he was already getting phone calls from Uber. He hadn't returned any of them at that point. He came out and actually filmed for a couple of days. He left with plans to return within the next couple of weeks and continue doing so . He was going to follow myself and a couple of other drivers for potentially a couple of years. My guess is he returned Uber's call. I never heard from him after that and we had been talking everyday for a couple weeks.


Uber USED TO GATHER DATA ON REPORTERS.

probably still has files on all of them.

Blackmail

Godview.

Preset pricing.

Just one abuse of Data Gathering after another !


----------



## JoshInReno

1.5xorbust said:


> I could have been watching Mark Zuckerberg testify but I chose to watch that BS instead.


Equally useless.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

JoshInReno said:


> Equally useless.


Slightly more useful than Uber's presentation.


----------



## Kodyhead

driverx.nj said:


> They say they lost Billions? How much did management compensation attribute to that lose?
> 
> The RICH PIGS at the top should try doing what they do for the WAGES we GET. We do REAL WORK and they get REAL PAY.
> 
> I CALL BS


Outside of dara, I doubt it's that much, it's probably mostly base with stock options


----------



## ÜberKraut

_But for Torres and thousands of other drivers, the biggest concerns with Uber aren't software-based; they're with the fundamental relationship between Uber and its drivers. "Uber needs to understand that while riders are the ones paying for the service, drivers are the ones providing the service, and we are upholding our end of the deal," says Torres, who has a 4.96 rating after four years and 7,000 trips for Uber. "We drivers are the face of Uber, *yet we are abused, underpaid, undervalued,* have no health insurance, no benefits, no 401K or retirement... Yet Uber counts on the sustainability of this business model because of the unlimited amount of drivers willing to work, in some cases for below minimum wage."*_

*BINGO!*
_
*https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/10/17215298/uber-redesign-driver-app-promotions-gamify _


----------



## ÜberKraut

Police should issue a Citation for all these visibility obstructions.
Wouldn't be LEGAL in Pennsylvania to drive like that.
#BustDara


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

To even think these pieces of shit can do real development.

Where the hell is the "drop off" feature they promised to implement since last year? The ONLY piece of actual improvement and lol this is what we get?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

ÜberKraut said:


> Police should issue a Citation for all these visibility obstructions.
> Wouldn't be LEGAL in Pennsylvania to drive like that.
> #BustDara
> View attachment 221316


With all the shady stuff Uber is doing DK seems like a pretty cool dude. I think he just might have jumped in with the sharks and is trying to figure out how to stay afloat without becoming lunch.


----------



## Ziggy

Daisey77 said:


> On social media, there's too much of a risk for retaliation. It's very easy for Uber to identify you and next thing you know you're not getting requests. If you Google anything about Uber this forum pops up


I'm not suggesting that anyone use their "real" Facebook or Twitter account. Creating a new "untraceable" social profile takes 5 minutes or less.



ÜberKraut said:


> Police should issue a Citation for all these visibility obstructions.
> Wouldn't be LEGAL in Pennsylvania to drive like that.
> #BustDara
> View attachment 221316


Actually ... all those visibility obstructions are illegal in California too. Likely Dara only drove around the parking lot or around the block ... because surely all that tech on the front window would have gotten some unwanted CHP attention.



1.5xorbust said:


> They would have been better off releasing the app without any fanfare. All they did was piss off the drivers by promoting the presentation as a big deal and it turned out to be a worthless pile of shit.


I'd like to meet some of these "real drivers" who supposedly gave them input for the new app.

No "real" driver who has driven more than 1,000 trips:

gives a crap about a new app ... unless the new app also told the driver where the pax was going before the trip started
wouldn't tell Uber that the single biggest issue is the dwindling rates & over-saturation of drivers


----------



## Daisey77

ÜberKraut said:


> _But for Torres and thousands of other drivers, the biggest concerns with Uber aren't software-based; they're with the fundamental relationship between Uber and its drivers. "Uber needs to understand that while riders are the ones paying for the service, drivers are the ones providing the service, and we are upholding our end of the deal," says Torres, who has a 4.96 rating after four years and 7,000 trips for Uber. "We drivers are the face of Uber, *yet we are abused, underpaid, undervalued,* have no health insurance, no benefits, no 401K or retirement... Yet Uber counts on the sustainability of this business model because of the unlimited amount of drivers willing to work, in some cases for below minimum wage."*_
> 
> *BINGO!*
> _
> *https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/10/17215298/uber-redesign-driver-app-promotions-gamify _


 ooohhhhh Torres . . . no money making runs for you anymore . Honesty, while vacation time and benefits certainly would be nice, that's not even my biggest issue with uber. I want the games to stop. I just want shit to work the way it's intended to. Stop messing with our ratings, stop sending us rides that are clearly within the surge zone with no surge attached, stop saying the ride has a boost and then not pay us on it, don't deactivate my cars because I asked for my stolen money back and for the love of God can we get passenger no shows to not count against us? How about quit blocking my email, preventing me from getting important messages . . . Such as time violations! how about driver support actually be honest and truthful when we call instead of feeding us BS. That BS cost me a week of deactivation!

Dara we can start with something real simple. I know change takes time. Can we just get paid for our no-shows and cancellations without having to argue with support for a week??

These are the things I'm talking about when I say we're not treated right. Name one other company that does this. It's disgusting


----------



## wicked

SLuz said:


> (!80 days of pain)
> 
> Business News
> April 10, 2018 / 10:03 AM / Updated 9 minutes ago
> *Uber launches new app for drivers*
> 
> (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc [UBER.UL] on Tuesday unveiled a new app for its drivers that includes a real-time earnings tracker, the latest effort by the ride-hailing service to improve an often contentious relationship.
> 
> The move follows Uber's '180 days of change' program that was launched last June to make changes requested by drivers, such as tipping and compensation for the time spent waiting for passengers.
> 
> "While 180 Days was about correcting missteps of the past, we also needed to think longer term, and the obvious place to start was the Driver app," Chief Executive Officer Dara Khosrowshahi said in a statement.
> 
> The new app will also introduce a new status bar to help drivers decide their next location based on a spike in requests, along with a notification feature that allows drivers to see messages about upcoming earnings opportunities and feedback from riders among other things.
> 
> The rollout follows a Beta version developed with the drivers, Uber said.
> 
> Uber last year outlined a series of improvements for drivers, including a new navigation system and fairer approach to review performance, in response to years of complaints by drivers about their pay and treatment.
> 
> Uber drivers are independent contractors, not employees, and lack paid sick leave and vacation, and must pay for car maintenance and other costs.
> 
> The company, which is preparing for a potential initial public offering in 2019, lost $4.5 billion last year and is facing fierce competition at home in the United States and across Asia, as well as a regulatory crackdown in Europe.
> 
> Reporting by Abinaya Vijayaraghavan in Bengaluru and Heather Somerville in San Francisco; Editing by Sriraj Kalluvila
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...gn=Feed:+reuters/businessNews+(Business+News)


So the new driver app will be more effective at reducing our pay. This is accomplished by providing part timers and bad full time drivers with better information on where to catch a ride. In other words you will have very few ways to increase your earnings. As if oversaturation was not bad enough.


----------



## DRII

Ok, so this place is as negative as I remember...

so, coming from myself (a 'driver' who took a hiatus for a year) I have to say that I do find the driver experience to be improved. Again, i'm just a part-timer trying to make a few extra bucks and write off some work I am having done to my car this year.

I really like the new 'set destination' feature (new for me at least). this pretty much allows me to have my app on going and coming from work everyday, knowing I most likely won't get a ping. therefore I get many more miles I can claim on my taxes. I've found the demand to be much higher than I remember in the past for this time of year. my average hourly pay rate has actually been around $28, which has really surprised me, again i'm picking and choosing my times which I realize is a privilege I enjoy as driving only part time.

had my first vomit in my car experience, guy was really nice about it and realized what he had done. most of it was outside the car, but some landed inside. it was a 45 minute clean up job on my part and an overnight soaking of a car mat. But I got paid $150 for the inconvenience, which I found pretty generous (although I don't see why Uber should also get $150). I actually emailed support that I wish it were possible for Uber to further differentiate these occurrences and not charge the rider who vomits the exact same amount regardless of the sovereignty of the mess.

I find support to be much more responsive now, then when it was only by email.

so again, i'm pretty happy and satisfied with Uber right now. perhaps my market is just pretty good ATM with supply and demand, IDK, but some of you all's comments I find way too negative to be taken seriously.


----------



## Friendly Jack

1.5xorbust said:


> They would have been better off releasing the app without any fanfare. All they did was piss off the drivers by promoting the presentation as a big deal and it turned out to be a worthless pile of shit.


That's an insult to sh*t, which is worth much more than Uber, and which has never screwed anyone!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Friendly Jack said:


> That's an insult to sh*t, which is worth much more than Uber, and which has never screwed anyone!


I said it was a worthless pile of shit not to be confused with a pile of shit that might be worth something.


----------



## UberAnt39

Uber's Guber said:


> Wonytonk's observation is correct; Uber's potential to easily succeed in India will make the effort to operate in the USA seem like a futile waste of energy.


These US corporate heads are clueless about low cost markets. They only understand what they know: secure, expensive offices with Philz next door and free child minding & laundry for their soft, pampered staff. Also, the low cost markets don't "play fair". It's why Uber got pushed out of China, and just sold their business in 8 Asian countries to Singapore based Grab, and it's why a local India based, appropriately ruthless company will kick their asses there. The even more highly regulated European countries have already banned or controlled them in the big cities, the only place they could hope to ever make money, which leaves them with the Americas. This app update is about doubling down on the existing policy of bottom of the barrel drivers providing cheap rides to pax who don't deserve any better.


----------



## Yam Digger

UberAnt39 said:


> Anyone know, does this app force you to use Uber Navigation?


Dear God, I hope not!


----------



## Hail Macbeth

Yeah that's what I need, 45 more ways to look at my very low earnings in real time. Maybe I can get a pie chart that shows the fraction of low earnings for each trip. Maybe I want a visual representation of how much of it was boost, booking fee, tip. Maybe I want a big in-app excel spreadsheet so I can make a pivot table with 50 different dimensions of ride metadata that I can use to optimize my extremely low earnings by 10% after doing regression analysis. 

Maybe I can do this regression analysis while I'm cleaning up vomit, or waiting for my car to dry out after giving $80 of my $140 cleaning fee to the interior detail shop.


----------



## tohunt4me

SurgeMasterMN said:


> As mentioned before this brings the light of 1000 Suns on the 6000 POUND TURD in the room that is DRIVERS BEING RIPPED OFF on each trip.


----------



## Yam Digger

SoDamnLucky34 said:


> Probably next step is to pay drivers on "the most efficient route" as determined by their pos navigation, regardless of the actual route taken


If they do that, I'm done!


----------



## Skepticaldriver

DRII said:


> Ok, so this place is as negative as I remember...
> 
> so, coming from myself (a 'driver' who took a hiatus for a year) I have to say that I do find the driver experience to be improved. Again, i'm just a part-timer trying to make a few extra bucks and write off some work I am having done to my car this year.
> 
> I really like the new 'set destination' feature (new for me at least). this pretty much allows me to have my app on going and coming from work everyday, knowing I most likely won't get a ping. therefore I get many more miles I can claim on my taxes. I've found the demand to be much higher than I remember in the past for this time of year. my average hourly pay rate has actually been around $28, which has really surprised me, again i'm picking and choosing my times which I realize is a privilege I enjoy as driving only part time.
> 
> had my first vomit in my car experience, guy was really nice about it and realized what he had done. most of it was outside the car, but some landed inside. it was a 45 minute clean up job on my part and an overnight soaking of a car mat. But I got paid $150 for the inconvenience, which I found pretty generous (although I don't see why Uber should also get $150). I actually emailed support that I wish it were possible for Uber to further differentiate these occurrences and not charge the rider who vomits the exact same amount regardless of the sovereignty of the mess.
> 
> I find support to be much more responsive now, then when it was only by email.
> 
> so again, i'm pretty happy and satisfied with Uber right now. perhaps my market is just pretty good ATM with supply and demand, IDK, but some of you all's comments I find way too negative to be taken seriously.


As we find your optimism when you dont really drive.


----------



## Yam Digger

tohunt4me said:


> Investors WILL NOTICE
> PITCHFORKS & TORCHES AT UBER CORPORATE !
> 
> So WILL MEDIA !
> 
> Who is bringing beer ?


I'll bring the pizza and wings.


----------



## tohunt4me

Yam Digger said:


> I'll bring the pizza and wings.


----------



## Yam Digger

Skepticaldriver said:


> Nice fallacy man. Actually if you were actually able to discern info, it says that it will direct people to likely request points. Thus preventing surge because there will be a car waiting there before surge can even happen. Also, new drivers dont know where to go for ride requests but this will direct drivers on different places to go based on historical data uber already has that vets have to learn in a sink or swim environment.


Goodbye secret hotspots. Hello lower earnings.


----------



## UberAnt39

DRII said:


> Ok, so this place is as negative as I remember...
> 
> so, coming from myself (a 'driver' who took a hiatus for a year) I have to say that I do find the driver experience to be improved. Again, i'm just a part-timer trying to make a few extra bucks and write off some work I am having done to my car this year.
> 
> I really like the new 'set destination' feature (new for me at least). this pretty much allows me to have my app on going and coming from work everyday, knowing I most likely won't get a ping. therefore I get many more miles I can claim on my taxes. I've found the demand to be much higher than I remember in the past for this time of year. my average hourly pay rate has actually been around $28, which has really surprised me, again i'm picking and choosing my times which I realize is a privilege I enjoy as driving only part time.
> 
> had my first vomit in my car experience, guy was really nice about it and realized what he had done. most of it was outside the car, but some landed inside. it was a 45 minute clean up job on my part and an overnight soaking of a car mat. But I got paid $150 for the inconvenience, which I found pretty generous (although I don't see why Uber should also get $150). I actually emailed support that I wish it were possible for Uber to further differentiate these occurrences and not charge the rider who vomits the exact same amount regardless of the sovereignty of the mess.
> 
> I find support to be much more responsive now, then when it was only by email.
> 
> so again, i'm pretty happy and satisfied with Uber right now. perhaps my market is just pretty good ATM with supply and demand, IDK, but some of you all's comments I find way too negative to be taken seriously.


----------



## Roadster4

A little about Dara Khosrowshahi:

*Dara Khosrowshahi* is an Iranian American businessman and currently the CEO of Uber. Khosrowshahi was previously CEO of Expedia, Inc. He is also a member of the board of directors of BET.com, Hotels.com, and The New York Times Company.

Khosrowshahi is on the list of "Prominent Iranian-Americans" published by the Embassy of the USA, Tehran.

*Born* May 28, 1969 Tehran, Iran
*Nationality* Iranian American
*Salary* $96,400,000

Khosrowshahi was born in Iran into a wealthy Muslim family and grew up in a mansion on the family compound. His family name is derived from Khosrow shah and the Khosrow shah District, areas in the northwest Iran, which were in turn named after Khusrau Shah , king of the Justandis during the 10th century. The words "Kosrow" and "Shah" are both Iranian words that mean "King".

His family founded the Alborz Investment Company, a diversified conglomerate involved in pharmaceuticals, chemicals, food, distribution, packaging, trading, and services. In 1978, just before the Iranian Revelation, his family was targeted for its wealth and his mother decided to leave everything behind and flee the country. Their company was later nationalized. His family first fled to southern France and then immigrated to the United States, moving in with one of his uncles who lived in Tarrytown, NY, In 1982, when Khosrowshahi was 13 years old, his father went to Iran to care for his grandfather. His father was not allowed to leave Iran for 6 years and therefore Khosrowshahi spent his teenage years without seeing his father. In 1987, he graduated from the Hackley School, a private university preparatory school in Tarrytown. In 1991, he graduated with a B.A. in electrical engineering from Brown University, where he was a member of the social fraternity Sigma Chi.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Who cares!!!!!! He has enough publicists. Post something interesting. 

Like his address


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Uber's Mexico Directors........

Express Pool Mexico style......


----------



## DocT

Just got this in my email.










"Partnered with hundreds of drivers and delivery partners... around the world..." Wow, so he listened to <1% of total drivers? How is that even considered a statistical reference?


----------



## windowsguy

Hail Macbeth said:


> Yeah that's what I need, 45 more ways to look at my very low earnings in real time..


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Whats the link “ our blog”.


Agreed. The gd app was never the problem. Atleast not in america.


----------



## Argantes

They better have not removed the "long trip" feature.


----------



## Homie G

What an epic failure. If I wanted a new video game I'd just get one. At least give us 4 driver destinations a day instead of 2 so we can get out of the newly recommended spots they want us to go to for continuous "quick" 30 miniute $3 fast food runs.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Any way to just keep using the current app without updating to new app when it is released?


----------



## daave1

Skepticaldriver said:


> Whats the link " our blog".
> 
> Agreed. The gd app was never the problem. Atleast not in america.


https://www.uber.com/blog/introducing-the-new-driver-app/

Here's the link to "our blog" from the email. It's Uber's propaganda, circle jerk blog where Uber employees pat themselves on the back for doing such wonderful things. A website version of Dara's live stream yesterday...


----------



## Daisey77

They should have used those 300 Engineers to overhaul driver support. That's an area they could have used 300 Engineers, if not more. They keep dancing around the big problems


----------



## polar2017

Daisey77 said:


> They should have used those 300 Engineers to overhaul driver support. That's an area they could have used 300 Engineers, if not more. They keep dancing around the big problems


This is a problem.


----------



## Daisey77

polar2017 said:


> This is a problem.


They're bad dancers


----------



## himynameis

These clowns will never get it!


----------



## REX HAVOC

ÜberKraut said:


> Hey, we (UberPeople.net) made the news on Buzzfeed....
> 
> _Yamashita said drivers Uber met with around the world were excited by the attention from the company. But driver chatter in forums like *UberPeople.net* ("Just a diversion from the real problems," and "Since when was the app the problem?") suggests what drivers really want is higher prices, not new features, and that *Uber still has a lot of work to do in terms of making drivers happy.**_
> 
> Apparently Uber IGNORED everything we wanted and gave us something we did not even need or want?
> 
> *https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/new-app-uber-drivers?utm_term=.nnyV3A8DY#.oca4LQwpz


Correct. The new app is something they wanted. They just spin it and say they are creating it for us. Aren't we lucky.


----------



## Daisey77

REX HAVOC said:


> Correct. The new app is something they wanted. They just spin it and say they are creating it for us. Aren't we lucky.


 they're good at doing that! They're good with playing the word game. Just like when they announced to the world they heard us drivers. Therefore they're adding The Tipping feature. BS! They added the Tipping feature to save their ass in the midst of all the negative publicity and as soon as that negative publicity died down, guess what? they made the Tipping option next to impossible to access. In my opinion it was a jab at us drivers. Uber sure didn't tell the passengers that they had to update their app in order to be able to tip. They didn't inform PAX they had to rate to be able to tip. They sure didn't mention that we had to opt in to get tips. Oh just Minor Details that got overlooked, I'm sure


----------



## ginseng41

The last major app change took away letting us know the pickup address prior to accepting a trip. The one before swapped to ubwrsU fail GPS.

Being as this update seems to change nothing significant about the app, what do you think is going to be hidden in it that screws us over? Unlike most of you, I dont think Uber would invest this kind of minmoon something that has no fibancfin benefit to them just as a publicity stunt.


----------



## Daisey77

*The biggest change for drivers is that the new app will be putting earnings data front and center; whether a driver has daily goals, weekly goals, or wants to track their progress on earning Uber incentives, that information is now more readily available in the new app, whereas before it was only available via a website*

Whaaaat? Where do they get this from?? Only available via a website??? What? 

I do like how he said he panicked when he missed the turn. Now he needs to try it with 4 drunk people yelling at you, calling you names, and then one starring you and potentially costing you your job.


----------



## ÜberKraut

ginseng41 said:


> The last major app change took away letting us know the pickup address prior to accepting a trip. The one before swapped to ubwrsU fail GPS.
> 
> Being as this update seems to change nothing significant about the app, what do you think is going to be hidden in it that screws us over? Unlike most of you, I dont think Uber would invest this kind of minmoon something that has no fibancfin benefit to them just as a publicity stunt.


I can still see Pickup Address so long as I am not in the UBER App.
Comes up as a "Notification" in iOS as follows:










While not on the Ping Screen, the data is there?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Funny. The new app discussed isnt on ios. But i think youre talking about the present one. In response to dude saying it was taken away. 

Allz good


----------



## ÜberKraut

Skepticaldriver said:


> Funny. The new app discussed isnt on ios. But i think youre talking about the present one. In response to dude saying it was taken away.
> 
> Allz good


I noticed all the released screen shots that I've seen are Android OS.
I presume they'll get around to iOS eventually as it's easier to code and test on that platform.
No need to worry about all the different hardware manufacturers and whether it will 
glitch with say, Samsung's Quasi-Android OS vs. a Google Pixel or other device.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Nah. Its easier on android. Ios carries just as many more issues. Diff hardware. Diff ios versions. Its no picnic.


----------



## PTB

Skepticaldriver said:


> Nah. Its easier on android. Ios carries just as many more issues. Diff hardware. Diff ios versions. Its no picnic.


I wish I could use both android and apple phones at the same time for one account.
uber nav on iPhone and google maps on android.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Use google or waze for most of the trip. Then u er nav for the last fifty feet. 

Resolved!


----------



## PTB

Skepticaldriver said:


> Use google or waze for most of the trip. Then u er nav for the last fifty feet.
> 
> Resolved!


Rejected!


----------



## Skepticaldriver

It appears one of your riders said you were under the influence. 


Lol


----------



## PTB

up your insurance, your solution is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

I have way better solutions. But...

Waze and google maps work well. Not sure what your real issue is. Other than user error.


----------



## PTB

let me repeat my issue.
I cannot use multiple devices on the one account at the same time.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Thats by design. Homie.


----------



## PTB

Skepticaldriver said:


> Thats by design. Homie.


well, RE-design it and quit just reorganizing the existing features and act like your helping the drivers ....


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Lolz. 



And i just smiled. For the first time in a while on up.


----------



## Rex8976




----------



## Daisey77

So this new app, does anyone know if it has in app calling and texting feature? I have an Android but I'm not in Atlanta. I'm in Denver. Anyways, I got a request tonight and when I went to contact the passenger, it didn't give me a phone . It sent me to a text messaging app type thing, located within the Uber app. I'm wondering if this is one of the changes that for whatever reason they decided to roll out early


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Ugh. Your seeing old stuff. See other threads.


----------



## UberNLV

Homie G said:


> At least give us 4 driver destinations a day instead of 2


I found if I sign off before I reach my destination I still have two destination trips when I sign back on later. Not sure how close to your destination you can get before that stops working though.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Delete that if you want to keep it working. Lol


----------



## Schmanthony

I am curious about this "new status bar to help drivers decide their next location based on a spike in requests".


----------



## ginseng41

It's probably garbage. Probably trying to stack drivers to keep down surge


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Exactly. Moving you there based on patterns before it has a chance to surge so drivers can get more than base. Please believe uber charging riders heavily regardless unless its baiting them


----------



## goneubering

KekeLo said:


> Lyft, is brutal. It's very hard to make money on that platform.


Why? Not enough demand?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

*cant


----------



## Matthew Thomas

Uber's Guber said:


> It's possible that 1% will retaliate and delete the Uber Driver app from their phone ,
> only to be replaced immediately with twice as many new drivers .


Yep and those noobs will take any and every ping like good little ants they are.


----------



## Kodyhead

Daisey77 said:


> They should have used those 300 Engineers to overhaul driver support. That's an area they could have used 300 Engineers, if not more. They keep dancing around the big problems


I kinda like it now cause now I just make outrageous demands and ask them if they agree please press RESOLVED


----------



## phillipzx3

TBolt said:


> Just watched the live stream. Absolutely NO mention about improving the earnings of all those hard-working Uber drivers.


You're funny. You volunteer to work for 1/3 the wages of a cab driver, refuse to allow city regulators place a cap on the number of TNC drivers allowed, BRAG about how cheap you are, and you expect Uber to raise your pay?

What sort of acid trip are you on? Uber has a neverending supply of desperate people willing to work for peanuts.

TNC drivers made their bed. Enjoy the lumps.


----------



## Nonya busy

Maquis said:


> Losing $4 Billion a year and this is what they devote resources to? You gotta be an idiot to invest in these bozos.
> 
> To watch Dara strut around on stage like Steve Jobs introducing the I-phone -- it was embarassing.
> 
> Not to mention all the talk about listening to their drivers. Funny how they missed the part about how pissed drivers are that YOU ARE RIPPING US OFF!


You actually believe they're really losing money? hilarious 

They just have really good accountants.


----------



## UberNLV

Those are the the changes they made and they still can't tell my passengers what color my car is?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Where is this new app.? I can’t seem to get iy


----------



## Daisey77

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Where is this new app.? I can't seem to get iy


 From my understanding it's only being used in Atlanta and Androids devices for now. However, I think all of our apps got "updated" so they are ready to go once they roll it out to other areas


----------

